# Arthroscopic Shoulder I&D



## Valerie813 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello~

My MD did an incision and drainage on a postoperative infection of the shoulder.  He did this arthroscopically.  I am having a hard time finding a CPT code for this.  I wonder if it would be the unlisted code.  Any takers??

Much appreciated,
Valerie


----------



## armen (Jul 20, 2011)

Valerie813 said:


> Hello~
> 
> My MD did an incision and drainage on a postoperative infection of the shoulder.  He did this arthroscopically.  I am having a hard time finding a CPT code for this.  I wonder if it would be the unlisted code.  Any takers??
> 
> ...



Can you post the Op Report?


----------



## Jewel Mccray (Jul 20, 2011)

10180


----------



## Valerie813 (Jul 20, 2011)

The procedure was done arthroscopically.... so the 10180 would not apply...


----------

